# PC Games



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 22, 2011)

I've played Oblivion, Fallout 3, New Vegas, and a little bit of Morrowind. Just wondering what to do next?

I've looked at Boderlands, Gothic 3, Dead Space 2 and Neverwinter Nights. I've already ordered Rage from Bethsoft and will be playing the new Skyrim when it comes out in Sept (?).

Crysis 2 looks really good, but I never played the first one

For me, first person shooters need to be truly first person. I can't stand looking over my character's shoulder all game. I need to see out of his eyes. Also, I hate team games which rules out games like Battlefield and Black Ops. I would much rather get a quest/mission and do it alone and not have to move around and avoid shooting teammates. What are your thoughts on games to play?


----------



## DOMS (Mar 22, 2011)

Borderlands, hands down.

The single player is great. It also has a great co-op multiplayer.

Don't forget to mod it a bit.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 22, 2011)

Borderlands was great, but got kind of monotonous after a while. Portal 2 is right around the corner, Homefront is out and so is Bulletstorm.

I used to love games, especially FPSers, since you could get in and out when you want. Which reminds me, if you want some good and sound advice, play with pussy instead.

I am quite sure if you have something like this waiting for you at home, you wouldn't be thinking about games. If you don't, I suggest you make it your top priority!







Your welcome.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 22, 2011)

Now that I'm done university I have no time for games.  I still like to play League of Legends and Counter Strike Source once in awhile.  Starcraft 2 was not bad.

I still have Oblivion, Fallout 3, and the expansion to Fallout 3 in the wrapping sitting in a dresser somewhere.

I'm looking forward to Crysis 2 just to see if my rig can handle it maxed out, Portal 2, the new Deus ex, and Diablo 3!

(I just downloaded a bittorrent of Bulletstorm at work so I'll find out soon if it works)


----------



## sprayherup (Mar 22, 2011)

video games

I stopped playing video games years ago! I'd rather get laid.


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 23, 2011)

If I was coming home to bone Jamie Eason than it would be different. I work all damn day and when I finally come home I just want shoot shit and make stuff blow up


----------



## phosphor (Mar 23, 2011)

You have a point. 

I guess my mind was geared towards WoW players playing for several hours every night, drinking the mountain dews and forgetting their frozen pizzas in the oven letting it burn because they can't leave the raid they're in because they want the uber loot.

I'm in game-burnout phase right now, maybe thats why. Doesn't help my mainboard is toast already and have to rma the damned thing and it'll be gone for a month. I'll always be a pc geek though.


----------



## DOMS (Mar 23, 2011)

phosphor said:


> You have a point.
> 
> I guess my mind was geared towards WoW players playing for several hours every night, drinking the mountain dews and forgetting their frozen pizzas in the oven letting it burn because they can't leave the raid they're in because they want the uber loot.
> 
> I'm in game-burnout phase right now, maybe thats why. Doesn't help my mainboard is toast already and have to rma the damned thing and it'll be gone for a month. I'll always be a pc geek though.



I was burned out too, years ago. I play games again, with a single exception, I only play sandbox games. I play Elder Scrolls, GTA, and Fallout. I also play Borderlands, which is isn't a true sandbox, but close enough. The only non-sandbox I play is Modern Warfare.

On a related note, I paid for all of my games. Hell, I purchased the collectors editions of GTA and Fallout.  But if the next GTA, Elders Scrolls or Fallout is DRM ladened, I'm going to pirate them.


----------



## phosphor (Mar 23, 2011)

She thinks your sexy.


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 1, 2012)

sprayherup said:


> video games
> 
> I stopped playing video games years ago! I'd rather get laid.



I'm married so can when i want. and even if I wasn't I could still get laid pretty much when ever and I'd take Skyrim any day over sex. No question. I can literally play Skyrim 10 or more hours a day and only stop because I'm tired and my mind can't take anymore. I would eff for 10 hours if I could.

get out my face FUS RO DAH

EDIT- just saw this was a way way way old thread. looked up skyrim though and it came up. wanted to nerd it up about how I'm debating putting down a grand for a new PC mainly to get skyrim to mod it since Im only using PS3 now. my laptops getting old anyways so...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 1, 2012)

awhites1 said:


> I'm married so can when i want. and even if I wasn't I could still get laid pretty much when ever and I'd take Skyrim any day over sex. No question. I can literally play Skyrim 10 or more hours a day and only stop because I'm tired and my mind can't take anymore. I would eff for 10 hours if I could.
> 
> get out my face FUS RO DAH
> 
> EDIT- just saw this was a way way way old thread. looked up skyrim though and it came up. wanted to nerd it up about how I'm debating putting down a grand for a new PC mainly to get skyrim to mod it since Im only using PS3 now. my laptops getting old anyways so...



A grand for a gaming PC is going to get you a pile of crap.  My case was over 400 bucks alone, never mind filling it up with everything else.


----------



## awhites1 (Mar 1, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> A grand for a gaming PC is going to get you a pile of crap.  My case was over 400 bucks alone, never mind filling it up with everything else.



I don't need a fancy Alienware thing. Can I just stack all that shit on books and wire it together?

I don't really know what computers are... Or do...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 1, 2012)

awhites1 said:


> I don't need a fancy Alienware thing. Can I just stack all that shit on books and wire it together?
> 
> I don't really know what computers are... Or do...



If you're buying Alienware you're telling the world you're completely technology illiterate and have some cash to burn.   Use "Cup and String" for your modem, makes gaming that much better.


----------



## squigader (Mar 1, 2012)

OfficerFarva said:


> A grand for a gaming PC is going to get you a pile of crap.  My case was over 400 bucks alone, never mind filling it up with everything else.



You can build a rig that will run pretty much anything out there for under $1k, if you buy your parts online and build yourself.
What kind of case is $400??? Even the nice ones don't usually top $200.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 1, 2012)

squigader said:


> You can build a rig that will run pretty much anything out there for under $1k, if you buy your parts online and build yourself.
> What kind of case is $400??? Even the nice ones don't usually top $200.



Lian Li case.  






Yah, an under 1k computer can "handle" "most" games out there.  In a year that thing will be obsolete and even more useless.  I like my stuff running silky smooth on maxed settings on a 24" monitor.  Having a boot up time of 20 seconds is nice too.


----------



## secdrl (Mar 1, 2012)

GTA never gets old. Doesn't matter which version.


----------



## Tuco (Mar 1, 2012)

Back in the day I use to always play Rome Total War... Then I went to college and didn't have time. Now I have a PS3 but rarely play, use it mostly for inviting chicks over to watch Netflix! Works every time.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 2, 2012)

Neat FPS: Syndicate.
Best RTS: Starcraft 2


----------



## redz (Mar 2, 2012)

Left for dead 2 is a good one too!


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 2, 2012)

redz said:


> Left for dead 2 is a good one too!



Yeah I hard that game was pretty sweet for multiplayer.


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 2, 2012)

Played Descent for a while back in the 90's....


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 2, 2012)

Skyrim.


----------



## meow (Mar 2, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Played Descent for a while back in the 90's....



Descent, fuck ya!

I've been out if the gaming loop for a while but i did just buy an ASUS laptop with the i7. It blazes.


----------



## squigader (Mar 2, 2012)

The new Batman Arkham City game is great.


----------



## Tuco (Mar 2, 2012)

squigader said:


> The new Batman Arkham City game is great.



Got that hoe on ps3, game is super legit.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 2, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Played Descent for a while back in the 90's....



oooo shit throw back! haha I did too.
Classics:
Wolf 3d
Doom
Descent


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 2, 2012)

Crono1000 said:


> Skyrim.



Made it to like lvl 32 and got sick of it heh
cool game tho


----------



## colochine (Mar 2, 2012)

Lemmings


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 3, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> oooo shit throw back! haha I did too.
> Classics:
> Wolf 3d
> Doom
> Descent






meow said:


> Descent, fuck ya!
> 
> I've been out if the gaming loop for a while but i did just buy an ASUS laptop with the i7. It blazes.



I loved the sound effects on command and the "six degrees of movement" was pretty sick back then.
It was also my first venture into online gaming.


----------



## Tuco (Mar 3, 2012)

colochine said:


> Lemmings



I remember playing that on nintendo, I would just blow them up haha


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 4, 2012)

FPS get boring for me fast.  I played Warcraft for years although I barely fire it up now.  Too much going on now to really spend a lot of time on games.


----------



## allnatty (Mar 4, 2012)

ckcrown84 said:


> Made it to like lvl 32 and got sick of it heh
> cool game tho



Second this, game is repetitive as shit, rather stick to my FPS like BF3. I dont get into any game "story/lore" I just like something you can pick up and put down whenever, that and getting a few buddies in on some fragging.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2013)

"13 Things From Video Games I Always Assumed I'd See In Real Life" by Dan Hopper - CollegeHumor Article

13 Things From Video Games I Always Assumed I'd See In Real Life

#8. Constantly-Swinging Ropes
What was the point of spending precious minutes of my childhood perfecting the timing of swinging ropes and vines when I have not, as of yet, ever had to apply this skill in real life? I mean, they might as well just be MATH, am I right??? [High-Fives group of 7th Graders]


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2013)

Massive: WORLD OF WARCRAFT’s New Horde Warchief (SPOILERS) ? Nerdist

WORLD OF WARCRAFT?s New Horde Warchief (SPOILERS)

by Michele Morrow on September 12, 2013

Less than 48 hours after World of Warcraft?s Patch 5.4, ?The Siege of Orgrimmar?, was released, WoWProgress.com listed Alliance guild ?Availed? (Anvilmar ? US) to take World?s First in the defeat of 10-player Garrosh Hellscream. Hours later, Horde guild ?Void? (Laughing Skull ? US), claimed their victory. So much for pausing to smell the Stratholme Lilies, huh? Two different end-game cinematics have surfaced ? one for each faction. Check ?em out.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 25, 2013)

Spelunky

This youtuber's commentary cracked me up.


----------



## SYN (Sep 29, 2013)

I've really enjoyed the Assassins Creed games. The maps are huge, and there are tons of missions. I haven't played a couple of the newer ones yet like the pirate one etc. but the ones I have played are addicting.  

Tomb raider's always a joy too.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 30, 2013)

Weird GTA V glitches

Best GTA V glitches - CollegeHumor Video


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2013)

Half Life short film trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 2, 2013)

New releases


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 5, 2013)

War of the Vikings Alpha


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 9, 2013)

new releases


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> A grand for a gaming PC is going to get you a pile of crap.  My case was over 400 bucks alone, never mind filling it up with everything else.



this is old but i have a 700$ laptop that i added a 4 gigs of ram to make it 8gigs and a 256 SSD drive and it plays just about every game i have thrown at it including skyrim with zero issues. You can easily build a computer for less then 1000$ that will handle anything. AMD chips are really budgeted you can pick up a 128 ssd and 1tb drive for data. A medium ranged GPU and then if it get outdated buy a better GPU and run crossfire in the future because crossfire does not require identical GPU's. RAM is cheap. Get a decent case no reason to spend 400. Water cooling is not needed for his build really. 

You could easily though spend 1k buy a good CPU decent video card, budget memory and just get it going so your under budget and then in the future get better ram and another GPU. The only two things iw ould spend upfront is a CPU, mother board, and a Powersupply that will handle future upgrades.


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

league of legends.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Oct 10, 2013)

Edited for accuracy.



jay_steel said:


> league of legends is for newbs, skilled players play Dota 2 .


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 10, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Edited for accuracy.



i play them both, but i have a larger community in League so i prefer to play with friends over skype then randoms that piss me off. I have been trying to get back to dota but my friends wont bite. I dont think Dota takes more skill I can go juggernaut and turn into a wrecking crew crit monster or faceless void and kill the entire team with my ult. It is very easy to snow ball fast in dota. Then i dont like the fact that people camp by the respond and just rack up kills instead of finishing the game. 

But then leagues community is freaking annoying if you play with randoms. Dota games also go FOREVER.. My average league game is like 30 mins. So i like it we can knock out more games faster. But i am thinking about jumping back to dota for a change.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2013)

New releases October 28 - November 3


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 5, 2013)

Battlefield 4 impressions


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 8, 2013)

November 4 - 10


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2013)

Heroes of the Storm


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2013)

New PC Releases & Content (Nov 11-17, 2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2013)

New PC Releases & Content (Nov 18-24, 2013)


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 28, 2013)

New PC Releases & Content (Nov 25 - Dec 1, 2013)


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 29, 2013)

Steam has not been nice to my wallet this week


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 29, 2013)

Crono1000 said:


> Steam has not been nice to my wallet this week



All you need is dota 2 lol (not LoL, that shits for newbs).  I went nuts during their summer sale and bought a 100 games and have yet to play any of them.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 29, 2013)

*PC is "Far Superior" For Gaming, Says Nvidia *

In an interview with MCV, Nvidia's Matt Wright has posited that there's a third option for a new gaming machine, and that it's the far superior choice: the PC.

In the midst of the PS4 and Xbox One frenzy this month, Nvidia has released some smaller, more living-room friendly PCs for the Christmas period. "We are proposing small form-factor PCs to be a viable alternative to the next-gen consoles," said Wright. "Enthusiast players want the ultimate games system and that is the PC."

The message from the firm is that the choice this year shouldn't just be between PS4 and Xbox One. "The PC platform is far superior to any console when it comes to gaming, plus you get all the extra functionality that a computer brings," he says. "Steam now has more users than Xbox Live... There?s a huge community who love playing their games on PC.?

There is potentially a whole new generation of PC players coming to market, says Wright - whilst most twenty-somethings today grew up with consoles, many kids now are playing games like Minecraft and World of Tanks on PC, proving that the barriers to entry aren't as high as people may fear. "We want to make PC gaming as simple as possible and we think that it already becoming much more relevant and appealing to casual gamers."

Of course, high-end PCs are also vastly more expensive than any console, too, which I'd imagine would be a key factor for anyone considering what gaming system to buy. I'd have a new gaming PC, a PS4 and an Xbox One if I could, but I'd be eating beans three times a day for the next four years to pay for it.


PC is "Far Superior" For Gaming, Says Nvidia - IGN


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 30, 2013)

for $500 I can get a Xbox one which is slightly neater than a 360 in graphics or I can put $500 in my PC and upgrade it far more


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 30, 2013)

Crono1000 said:


> for $500 I can get a Xbox one which is slightly neater than a 360 in graphics or I can put $500 in my PC and upgrade it far more



But PC's are so expensive... I'll stick to my console that's out dated upon launch and I have to pay $15/month to use which would end up costing me more than a PC would anyways.  Plus upgrading parts is hard, consoles don't have that hassle.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 1, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> All you need is dota 2 lol (not LoL, that shits for newbs).  I went nuts during their summer sale and bought a 100 games and have yet to play any of them.



SMITE (the announcement was made for the official launch in March 2014
Smite (video game) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Mike. (Isis) [SMITE Gameplay, PC]


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 4, 2013)

30 Game Changing Video Games


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> But PC's are so expensive... I'll stick to my console that's out dated upon launch and I have to pay $15/month to use which would end up costing me more than a PC would anyways.  Plus upgrading parts is hard, consoles don't have that hassle.



PC curb-stomps consoles in every way. I don't play a lot of games, but there's no way in hell that a console can compare to 3-24" LED monitors backed by two GTX680s. Not even by a little bit. I use the Nvidia Inspector to turn on MSAA. Even the new consoles cannot play at 5760x1080, with no jaggies, and upwards of 45fps. Not even close.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I mainly play CS:S, Dota2, and recently BF4 (when I have time which is getting rarer).  I have a ton of other single player games I've played.   PS4 can only play BF4 at the High settings, not ultra like a PC can.  The Xbone can't even display it in 1080p.  These thing's are supposed to last at least 6 years lol.
> 
> 
> I can build my own np, but I'd rather just drop some cash on a prebuilt one lol.  I picked this guy up a while ago:
> ...



I didn't realize that the new consoles were still that shitty.

Except for laptops, I've always built my own PCs. This past year I went way overboard though. When I'm not playing games, my case doubles as an air-conditioner. I shit you not, it cools my room down and is cold to the touch.

I'm been playing Sleeping Dogs mostly, and waiting for GTA5.


----------



## DOMS (Dec 5, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> That's a solid idea.  Yah these new gen. consoles are not impressive at all.  I played BF4 on the Xbone and it's not nearly as user friendly as a PC to join games with friends and what not.  They can finally have up to 64 players though lol.



As far as consoles go, when the Steam Box comes out, it's going to eat their lunch. It's going to ruin the consoles' stupid-ass game of coming out with the same game for the new versions of their consoles because the old games won't play on them. You buy a game on steam, it's going to work on all future versions of the Steam Box. The Steam Box will also get those with low-end PCs. That means that Microsoft is going to get hit twice (Windows and XBone).


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 5, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> Negged for spamming junk, seriously.


----------



## Irishcop (Dec 6, 2013)

If your looking for something challenging try dark souls its pretty good. 
Dark souls 2 is coming out and the prequel demon souls is good aswell


----------



## KelJu (Dec 6, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> I mainly play CS:S, Dota2, and recently BF4 (when I have time which is getting rarer).  I have a ton of other single player games I've played.



I played Dota on battle.net off and on for nearly a decade. I wanted to like Dota 2, but it was just too different for me. 10 years of developing my skills only to become a newb again. No thanks. I don't really have time to play games anymore anywhere.


----------



## KelJu (Dec 6, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> What's so different about it for you?  The core gameplay is the exact same.  They've only improved on it imo.



I am being a dickhead about it. I just don't fucking like.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 6, 2013)

The pros play for money at the tournaments. Even if I could attend the tickets for this weekend's dota2 are sold out.


EMS One Fall 2013 Dota 2 Finals

The top teams from North America, South Korea, China and Europe will meet in Tichy, Poland to crown the champion of the RaidCall EMS One Dota 2 Fall Season. Among the participating teams are the previous champion mousesports, the European powerhouse Alliance, Natus Vincere & Fnatic, Vici Gaming from China and StarTale from South Korea.


? WHERE: esltv_dota - Twitch
? WHEN: Saturday, December 7 - Sunday, December 8, 2AM PT
? INFO: Dota2 RaidCall EMS One: Finals


----------



## KelJu (Dec 7, 2013)

I know some of the Dota 2 top players. I played Dota 3.7 with them. They outclassed me so bad. I couldn't beat them in a million years.


----------



## strelok91 (Dec 9, 2013)

The Elder scroll series, 
Mafia : The city of lost heaven , 
Hitman series 
and Max payne are my personal favorites.


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Capcom Cup Finals this Saturday

The best fighting game players in the world compete for $20,000. Watch to find out who will be crowned champion in Super Street Fighter IV, Ultimate Marvel vs Capcom 3 and Street Fighter x Tekken. Don?t miss the special exhibition of Ultra Street Fighter IV!


? WHERE: CapcomFighters - Twitch
? WHEN: Saturday, December 14, 10AM PT


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 13, 2013)

Wildstar: Class Overview


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

https://www.nerdist.com/2014/01/alien-isolation-coming-in-late-2014/

ALIEN: ISOLATION Coming In Late 2014

We?re almost a year removed from Alien: Colonial Marines, a game that was mostly memorable for how underdeveloped and glitchy it was. Playing through that game was the recreational equivalent to making out with a face hugger, leaving a gaping hole in the chest of Alien fans everywhere.

Flash forward to today, when Sega announced that they?re taking another crack at conquering Ridley Scott?s beloved universe in a new title called Alien: Isolation. The game will take place 15 years after the events of Alien, pitting you in the shoes of Ripley?s daughter, Amanda. Visually, the game is looking solid so far, as you?ll see for yourself watching the trailer below.






I?m still recovering from the heartache bestowed upon me by Colonial Marines, so I?m hoping Isolation will deliver on a level no Alien title has yet. I?m very excited about the game having a female lead, as the Alien universe seems to thrive when a woman is at the helm (Long live Ripley).

The game is set to hit PS4, PlayStation 3, Xbox One, Xbox 360 and PC later this year. For more insight on Alien: Isolation, check out the developer diary.


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 7, 2014)

Alien: Isolation Developer's Diary


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 8, 2014)

DOMS said:


> As far as consoles go, when the Steam Box comes out, it's going to eat their lunch. It's going to ruin the consoles' stupid-ass game of coming out with the same game for the new versions of their consoles because the old games won't play on them. You buy a game on steam, it's going to work on all future versions of the Steam Box. The Steam Box will also get those with low-end PCs. That means that Microsoft is going to get hit twice (Windows and XBone).



*$500 to $6000?!*

Alien Isolation, PlayStation Now, 14 Steam Machines


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 18, 2014)

Alien: Isolation First Gameplay Preview - Xbox One and PS4


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 21, 2014)

Force Feed January 20


----------



## Gregzs (Jan 23, 2014)

Force Feed Jan 22


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 9, 2014)

Destiny Best Ever, ESO NDA, Nosgoth (Force Feed)


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 13, 2014)

Bloody Trapland


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 14, 2014)

The Titanfall Beta launched on both PC and Xbox One this week, and was immediately embraced by the Twitch community. On day one we saw Titanfall become the most viewed game on Twitch with 60,000+ concurrent viewers across dozens of top Twitch channels. To check out Titanfall Beta streams you need look no further than the Twitch games directory.


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 17, 2014)

Titanfall Beta ends Feb. 19

Force Feed :  ESO NDA Lifts, Titanfall Beta Open, Hearthstone Observer


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

What The F*ck Is This [Octodad: Dadliest Catch Gameplay, PC]


----------



## Gregzs (Feb 21, 2014)

Force Feed :  Buy WoW 90, WildStar Adventures, Doom Exists


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 3, 2014)

Force Feed :  Destiny Info Dump, Mass Effect HD, Dust


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 6, 2014)

Force Feed :  Heroes of the Storm Alpha, D3 XP Boost, Skywind


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 10, 2014)

Force Feed :  SWTOR Player Housing, DS2 PC Release, EQN Landmark


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 11, 2014)

Force Feed :  Titanfall vs Dark Souls 2, Back to WoW, Black Desert


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 12, 2014)

Plants Vs Zombies


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 13, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Titanfall Beta ends Feb. 19
> 
> Force Feed :  ESO NDA Lifts, Titanfall Beta Open, Hearthstone Observer



Brought the Xboxone with the titanfall package for my son, looks good.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 13, 2014)

http://laughingsquid.com/the-hitchh...tion-video-game-now-available-to-play-online/

The Hitchhiker?s Guide to the Galaxy? 30th Anniversary Edition Video Game Now Available to Play Online

The Hitchhiker?s Guide to the Galaxy interactive fiction video game, programmed by Steve Meretzky of developer Infocom and written by The Hitchhiker?s Guide to the Galaxy novel?s author Douglas Adams, was originally released in 1984 to much acclaim. In 2004, an updated edition created specifically to add a few graphics for the 20th anniversary of the game was put up online by BBC Radio 4. For the 30th anniversary, a brand new edition of the game has been released online.

The 20th anniversary edition?s Flash underbelly has been discarded in favor of using HTML5 in the 30th anniversary, and the update also provides a number of improvements to the user interface. Specifically, the game now includes a larger interface in general with more functionality, and it even allows players to tweet from it. More on the updates to the game is available on BBC Radio 4′s website. The Hitchhiker?s Guide to the Galaxy is currently available to play on BBC Radio 4′s website.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 14, 2014)

Force Feed :  Heroes Alpha Begins, WildStar Release Date, ESO Cash Shop


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 16, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/get-...sis-open-beta-with-lead-designer-ryan-bednar/

Get Ready for the INFINITE CRISIS Open Beta with Lead Designer Ryan Bednar

If the massive cash purses, e-sports tournaments, and ravenous fan bases surrounding games like League of Legends and Dota 2 are any indication, MOBAs (multiplayer online battle arenas) are the new genre du jour for competitive multiplayer gaming. So, when DC first announced it was entering the MOBA arena (pun intended) with Infinite Crisis, it seemed like a natural fit. After months of carrot-dangling and wishful thinking, the open beta is finally upon us, and there?s a brand new CG trailer to boot, with some of the DCU?s finest heroes kicking ass and taking names. To help give you a sense of what you?ll be in for when the beta kicks off this weekend, I caught up with Infinite Crisis lead designer Ryan Bednar to pick his brain over what they hope to get out of the beta, what players can expect, and whether he had any pro tips to help you step up your game.






Nerdist: You?re about to enter open beta. What have you learned from closed betas, and what are you hoping that this open beta will tell you about the game?

Ryan Bednar: All data is good data, but going into open beta is less a matter of looking for something specific as it is your game reaching a sufficient quality threshold and stability to allow you to open up access to as many people as possible. Our data collection tools are sophisticated, but nothing beats increasing the sheer volume of information we have to look at, to aid with client performance, game flow and overall balance. And our game is ready for open beta now. We?ve gone from one map to three, we have 27 champions (which is enough for basic competitive play), we have pro teams forming in Europe and North America, and we now support French, German, and Russian. It?s time to open the doors.

N: What can players expect from the open beta? Tell us about the new Gotham Divided map and the new champions.

RB: There?s so much! There?s three new champions (we normally release one every three or so weeks), Aquaman, Mecha Superman and Green Arrow. There?s a new practice mode, which lets you start a game on a map with no opposition. It?s not quite a tutorial (coming!) or matches with bots (coming!), but it does let new players wander round and get to grips with basic functionality. Due to insanely high levels of demand, we?ve brought back drone aggro, which was something we wanted to try removing while still in the safety zone of closed beta and didn?t quite pan out. And then there?s a sweeping balance pass and lots of small quality of life adjustments.

Gotham Divided is going well; It?s been out for a couple of months now and the feedback has been great. We?re still missing some pretty important art, but we felt it?s better to get the map out there and played on as soon as possible. More data is good data, after all. We?re continuing to make small changes as we tune the map, but generally it?s in a pretty good place. And of course it?s the map that the pros want to play on the most, which means we get a LOT of great feedback from our burgeoning e-sports scene on Gotham Divided.

N: What?s the biggest challenge in designing a MOBA for today?s competitive market? In terms of pick-up-and-playability, how does it compare to games like League of Legends and Dota 2?

RB: Our biggest challenge right now is everything! Making a game is never easy, especially when the audience has such high expectations for quality. We have a clear goal in our mind of the minimum standard Infinite Crisis should be when we decide to ?release? it, with a minimum number of champions, and we?re working feverishly on a tutorial and bots that are fun to play against right now, but we know it?s going to be a challenging road. In terms of pick-up-and-playability, I don?t think any MOBA has achieved that. I?m not even sure any MOBA wants to achieve that. These are incredibly complex games on their own before you even introduce human competition, and part of the appeal is the long learning curve. Even after hundreds and hundreds of hours of play, there?s always something to learn.

That said, making your game?s depth as accessible as possible is something we feel is important, and we?re always working on ways to make it clearer to our players what?s going on in game. For example, our objectives timer at the top of the screen means you don?t need to keep a mental track of a map?s objectives in addition to everything else you?re already dealing with.

N: How long will the open beta run and on what platforms is it available?

RB: The open beta is on PC only, and it will run as long as it needs to and is on PC only. We are hoping to release it before the end of the year, but we?re not going to rush into anything.

N: Any inside tips you can give prospective players to make the most of their beta experience?

RB: Watch the tutorial videos! And try out the practice map first. And then, I would choose your first matches to be on Gotham Heights, where the focus is on all-out brawling and capturing points. And if you?re coming from another MOBA and you?re already a pro, play Aquaman on Gotham Divided.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 21, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/03/assassins-creed-unity-confirmed-in-this-new-trailer/

ASSASSIN&#146;S CREED: UNITY Confirmed In This New Trailer

It looks like yesterday&#146;s rumors of a new Assassin&#146;s Creed game have been confirmed, as Ubisoft has officially announced Assassin&#146;s Creed: Unity for the PS4, Xbox One, and PC, coming this holiday season. I know, I know &#150; this is not shocking news by any stretch, though they did at least leave us with a sneak peak at the rooftops we&#146;ll be leaping across this time around:

So I&#146;m guessing since the game is set in the French Revolution, run-ins with the likes of historical figures such as Napoleon Bonaparte are certainly in the cards. Let&#146;s just hope that whatever happens, the game turns out to be more like Assassin&#146;s Creed IV: Black Flag than Assassin&#146;s Creed III.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2014)

Force Feed :  Dark Souls 2 Ugly, Bear Simulator Win, WildStar PvP


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 25, 2014)

Force Feed :  D3 RoS Launch, ESO Early Access, Heroes


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 26, 2014)

Force Feed :  Facebook Buys Oculus Rift, Xbox One Punishment, Wolfenstein


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2014)

Force Feed :  Free Dead Space, Halo on PC, GW2 Repairs


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 31, 2014)

Force Feed :  DS2 PC Bad Graphics, Alien Isolation, Microsoft AR


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 6, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/get-to-da-choppa-predator-invades-call-of-duty-ghost-devastation-dlc/

Get To Da Choppa! Predator Invades CALL OF DUTY : GHOST DEVASTATION DLC

Call of Duty: Ghost DLC expansions are turning out to be quite the star studded events &#150; it wasn&#146;t long ago that Michael Meyers was stalking players in the Onslaught DLC pack. Now, Predator has made his way into the Call Of Duty arena in the latest DLC expansion, Devastation.

The Devastation pack includes 4 new maps and the next chapter to the Extinction story line. Just like in Onslaught, all it takes is the completion of a Field Order (on the map Ruin) during a match and you&#146;ll have infrared targeted abilities, a should-mounted plasma cannon, and Predator&#146;s signature dual wrist blades at your disposal.

The DLC pack is available for $14.99 for non season pass holders on the Xbox One and Xbox 360 versions of Ghost.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 8, 2014)

Force Feed : WoD Alpha, ESO Launch, DOTA 2 International


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

Force Feed :  H1Z1 Zombie MMO, Borderlands 3, WoW Revamp


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 11, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/02/watch-13-minutes-of-south-park-the-stick-of-truth-gameplay/

Watch the first 13 Minutes of SOUTH PARK: THE STICK OF TRUTH Gameplay


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 15, 2014)

Force Feed :  Heroes New Heroes, ArcheAge Alpha, Vikings


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 17, 2014)

WoW Copies GW2, Hearthstone iPad, Deadlight


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 22, 2014)

ESO Item Dupe, Magic 2015, Skywind


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

Force Feed - Evolve Gameplay, ESO Trials, Dark Souls 2


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 25, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/04/new-ace-attorney-3ds-game-set-during-japans-meiji-era/

New ACE ATTORNEY 3DS Game Set During Japan&#146;s Meiji Era

The first trailer for the new Meiji era Ace Attorney game introduces us to the new leads of the upcoming 3DS title, Ryuunosuke Naruhodo and Mikatoba Susato. If you&#146;re worried about the lack of Phoenix Wright in the game, don&#146;t worry. Naruhodo is an ancestor of Wright, so we&#146;re bound to see some of the same courtroom antics, while Susato will play Naruhodo&#146;s assistant.

Capcom has only announced Dai Gyakuten Saiban &#150; Naruhodou Ryuunosuke no Bouken for Japan, but hopefully we&#146;ll get word on a turn-of-the-20th-century edition coming out for the West soon.


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 26, 2014)

http://xfinity.comcast.net/articles/entertainment/20140426/US--Atari-Dig/

Diggers find Atari's E.T. games in landfill

ALAMOGORDO, N.M. (AP) &#151; A decades-old urban legend was put to rest Saturday when workers for a documentary film production company recovered "E.T." Atari game cartridges from a heap of garbage buried deep in the New Mexico desert.

The "Atari grave" was, until that moment, a highly debated tale among gaming enthusiasts and other self-described geeks for 30 years. The story claimed that in its death throes, the video game company sent about a dozen truckloads of cartridges of what many call the worst video game ever to be forever hidden in a concrete-covered landfill in southeastern New Mexico.

The search for the cartridges of a game that contributed to the demise of Atari will be featured in an upcoming documentary about the biggest video game company of the early '80s.

As a backhoe scattered a huge scoop of 30-year-old trash and dirt over the sand, the film crew spotted boxes and booklets carrying the Atari logo. Soon after, a game cartridge turned up, then another and another.

Film director Zak Penn showed assembled gaming fans one cartridge retrieved from the site and said that hundreds more were in the surrounding mounds of garbage.

About 200 residents and game enthusiasts gathered early Saturday at the old landfill in Alamogordo to watch crews search for up to a million discarded copies of "E.T. The Extraterrestrial" that the game's maker wanted to hide forever.

"I feel pretty relieved and psyched that they actually got to see something," Penn said as members of the production team sifted through the mounds of trash, pulling out boxes, games and other Atari products.

Most of the crowd left the landfill before the discovery, turned away by strong winds that kicked up massive clouds of dust mingled with garbage.

By the time the games were found, only a few dozen people remained. Some were playing the infamous game in a makeshift gaming den with a TV and an 1980s game console in the back of a van, while others took selfies beside a life-size E.T. doll inside a DeLorean car like the one that was turned into a time machine in the "Back To The Future" movies.

Among the watchers was Armando Ortega, a city official who as a teenager back in 1983 got a tip from a landfill employee about the massive dump of games.

"It was pitch dark here that night, but we came with our flashlights and found dozens of games," he said. They braved the darkness, coyotes and snakes of the desert landfill and had to sneak past the security guard. But it paid off as they found dozens of crushed but still playable cartridges.

The game's finding came as no surprise to James Heller, a former Atari manager who was invited by the production to the dig site. He says in 1983 the company tasked him with finding an inexpensive way to dispose of 728,000 cartridges they had in a warehouse in El Paso, Texas. After a few local kids ran into trouble for scavenging and the media started calling him about it, he decided to pour a layer of concrete over the games.

"I never heard about again it until June 2013, when I read an article about E.T. being excavated," he remembers. He was not aware of the controversy and never spoke out "because nobody asked."

The documentary about the search is being developed by companies including Xbox Entertainment Studios, and the film is expected to be released later this year on Microsoft's Xbox game consoles.

The city of Alamogordo agreed to give the documentarians up to 250 cartridges and plan to sell the rest that are unearthed.

Mayor Susie Galea hopes this brings more tourists to this southeastern New Mexico town that is home to an Air Force base and White Sands National Monument.

"Lots of people just pass through, unfortunately," she said.

The "E.T." game is among the factors blamed for the decline of Atari and the collapse in the U.S. of a multi-million-dollar video game industry that didn't bounce back for several years.

With the whether-or-not E.T. was buried in Alamogordo controversy solved, the other, subtler debate remains. Was it the worst game ever unleashed on gamers?

Tina Amini, deputy editor at gaming website Kotaku, says the game tanked because "it was practically broken" with that the E.T. falling into traps that were almost impossible to escape and would appear constantly and unpredictably.

The game designer, Howard Scott Warshaw, says he does not mind his creation being called that. "It may be a horrible game, but 32 years after, you are here, talking to me about it. It's a tremendous honor," that it still generates public discourse.

He, however, manages to stress that the company took too long to secure the rights for the game and with Christmas production schedules pressing he was left with just five weeks to design, write and test "the worst game ever."


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2014)

New WOLFENSTEIN: THE NEW ORDER Trailer Shows Two Ways to Play


----------



## Gregzs (Apr 29, 2014)

Force Feed - Destiny, ArcheAge Founders, eSports X Games


----------



## Gregzs (May 2, 2014)

Force Feed - Landmark Combat, Hellraid, Founders Programs


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2014)

Force Feed - WildStar Open Beta, Destiny $500 Million, Black Desert


----------



## Gregzs (May 7, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/new-star-wars-battlefront-game-making-an-appearance-at-e3/

New STAR WARS: BATTLEFRONT Game Making An Appearance At E3

We now know that a new hope for Star Wars gaming will emerge during this year&#146;s E3, thanks to an EA investors conference call held earlier today. During the call, CEO Andrew Wilson responded to a question about the Star Wars games it has in development and was open to discussing the new Battlefront title.

&#147;Battlefront [is] coming along very well,&#148;  he stated before further emphasizing that the Frostbite 3 engine would help to &#147;drive innovation with high quality.&#148; While there&#146;s still &#147;lots of work to go,&#148; EA isn&#146;t hesitating to show the highly anticipated game during E3.

We don&#146;t know if we&#146;ll receive a playable demo or another teaser video as of now, but this is still some of the most refreshing news on the game since it was teased during last year&#146;s EA press conference.

This year, EA&#146;s press conference is scheduled for Monday, June 9, and it can&#146;t come fast enough. I&#146;m excited to see how the game will turn out, especially since all future Star Wars releases, including games, will be considered canon. With that said, I&#146;m even more interested in seeing whether the game will include cameos from the new Star Wars trilogy cast members.


----------



## Gregzs (May 9, 2014)

Force Feed - ESO Console Delay, WildStar Sub, Dark Souls 2


----------



## Gregzs (May 13, 2014)

Force Feed - DOTA 2 International, D3 RoS Consoles, Darksiders Lives


----------



## heckler7 (May 13, 2014)

that jabroni on force feed rambles on and on and doesnt show much of the games hes rambling about


----------



## Gregzs (May 18, 2014)

Force Feed - WildStar is Hardcore, Halo 5, Transistor


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2014)

Force Feed - Destiny Envy, YouTube Buys Twitch, Star Citizen


----------



## Gregzs (May 20, 2014)

heckler7 said:


> that jabroni on force feed rambles on and on and doesnt show much of the games hes rambling about



That is the point of these. A lot of what he has access to is in beta and he is not allowed to show much of or stream on his twitch channel when he plays live. The other clips on his youtube channel are of gameplay of what he can show.


----------



## Gregzs (May 22, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/05/civilization-beyond-earth-is-a-stellar-4x-strategy-experience/

CIVILIZATION: BEYOND EARTH is a Stellar 4X Strategy Experience

For centuries mankind has looked to the stars and wondered what lay beyond. Now, we have the technology, the courage, and the ambition, but do we have the survival skills? Foul green miasma surrounds our colony and the local fauna has proved, well, unfriendly to say the least. Still, there is a glimmer of hope. Resources are bountiful and our scientists are learning more and more each day, developing new ways to reinforce our walls and terraform the landscape, but &#151; wait, what was that? Oh god, they&#146;re here. SIEGE WORMS!  SIEGE WOOOOOOR&#151;

The sounds of death and destruction follow as giant Dune-worthy space worms rend my troops asunder.

Poor attempt at theatrics aside, Alpha Centauri is back, you guys, and it&#146;s glorious. Well, it&#146;s not technically Alpha Centauri, but Civilization: Beyond Earth is as close of a spiritual successor to the 1996 classic as you&#146;re likely to get. At a recent pre-E3 press event, I was allotted 50 turns to establish my first colony and try to carve out the humble beginnings of my nascent intergalactic empire. Based on my hands-on experience, which was an all together too brief 45 minutes, fans of Alpha Centauri, Civilization, and mind-numbingly addictive strategy games will find plenty to be excited about with 2K Games and Firaxis&#146; latest addition. And did I mention the horrifying Siege Worms? Because holy shit they&#146;re scary.


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2014)

Force Feed - WoW Trains Noobs, Witcher 3 Exclusives, Good Reviews


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2014)

Force Feed - Watch Dogs Launch, WoW Movie, AAA MMO


----------



## Gregzs (May 30, 2014)

Force Feed - BattleCry, Watch_Dogs Lags, Magicka Wizard Wars


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 5, 2014)

Force Feed - Witcher 3 Release, GOG Galaxy, Dead Rising PC


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 7, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/prepare-for-titanfall-atlas-and-pilot-figurines/

Prepare for TITANFALL Atlas and Pilot Figurines

Respawn Entertainment&#146;s Titanfall is coming to life thanks to toy manufacturer threezero. The Titan recreation won&#146;t be as huge as they are in the FPS title, but they&#146;ll be just as detailed as they are in the game.

The Atlas is one of three playable Titans featured in the game and acts as the mid-range mech that balances power and speed. While you can&#146;t actually see it in action with this figurine, the Atlas is armed with a chaingun and looks battle-worn. The pilot, on the other hand, is the assault variant of a male IMC fighter, armed with a carbine, and simply amazes with the amount of detail put into it.


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/alanwhite/a...rm=Your significant other might not like that

A Guy Turned His Bedroom Into A 1980s Arcade And Lost His Fiancée In The Process

He had a successful PR career, a loving partner and a Manhattan apartment. He had moved in his with fiancée to her place in Brooklyn and put his own apartment on the market. But as the New York Daily News reported, &#147;Three things happened that would change Kooluris&#146; life forever: The apartment didn&#146;t sell, he began feeling claustrophobic living in his girlfriend&#146;s apartment with all her stuff, and he happened upon a sci-fi novel called Ready Player One about 1980s video game culture.&#148;

Chris told the paper: &#147;The book just blew me away. It awakened something in me and I started thinking that I can&#146;t believe I&#146;m not surrounded by all these things that I grew up loving.&#148;


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 9, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/four-player-co-op-comes-to-lara-croft-and-the-temple-of-osiris/

Four-player Co-op Comes to LARA CROFT AND THE TEMPLE OF OSIRIS

It looks like we&#146;ve got two Tomb Raider games in our future: in addition to Rise of the Tomb Raider, Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris is giving us a followup to the top-down puzzle shooter Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light.

This time around, it&#146;s got four-player co-op, adding three new characters to join Lara including rival explorer Carter Bell and a pair of Egyptian deities.






From the Square synopsis:

&#147;Lara Croft and the Temple of Osiris takes place deep in the deserts of Egypt. In her new adventure, Lara must join forces with rival treasure hunter Carter Bell and imprisoned gods Horus and Isis, to defeat the evil god Set. As Lara and her companions fight the elements of nature across the sands and through ancient tombs, they will battle legendary deities and creatures of myth. With the fate of the world at stake, Lara must recover the fragments of Osiris to stop Set from enslaving all mankind.&#148;


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2014)

Force Feed - Battlefield Hardline, E3 2014, Cliff Horse


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 10, 2014)

http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/doom-trailer-welcomes-you-back-to-hell/

DOOM Trailer Welcomes You Back to Hell

After sitting out most of the last console generation, Doom is back. The sequel/reboot to the seminal shooter series might not be making its official bow until this year&#146;s QuakeCon, but until then, developer iD Software and publisher Bethesda have released the first trailer for E3.

"Watch the all-new teaser trailer for the next DOOM game in development at iD Software. Look for the first reveal of the game at QuakeCon 2014.&#148;


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 16, 2014)

Force Feed - Destiny Alpha, Streaming Sucks, Black Desert NA


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 19, 2014)

Force Feed - Hearthstone Cheater, Hardline Beta, OMD Unchained


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 22, 2014)

Force Feed - SGDQ 2014, Steam Summer Sale, Game Time


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 25, 2014)

Force Feed - ESO Update 2, Cheap WoW, Minecraft Console


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 30, 2014)

Force Feed - Divinity Launch, WoW Beta, Smite 4 Million


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 2, 2014)

Force Feed - *Hearthstone No Girls*, LoL Chat, ArcheAge Beta


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 5, 2014)

Force Feed - Evolve Alpha, ESO Update, Crytek Problems


----------



## jack80 (Jul 9, 2014)

Gregzs said:


> Force Feed :  Free Dead Space, Halo on PC, GW2 Repairs



Origin offers a free copy of Dead Space, do they not  know just about every gamer already has Dead Space, I think they are  just trolling, maybe if it was free copy of Dead Space 3 or BF4 then I  would support Origin more but when I upgraded my PC I didn't even think  to reinstall origin.﻿


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 9, 2014)

Force Feed - Battleborn, Destiny Beta DLC, Fortnite


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 10, 2014)

Force Feed - Inquisition Gameplay, Guild Wars China, Magic 2015


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 15, 2014)

Force Feed - Destiny App, ESO Changes, AC Unity Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 19, 2014)

Force Feed - Naxxramas Release, Destiny Beta, Dota 2 TV


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 21, 2014)

Force Feed - ESO Justice, TI4 Grand Finals, Destiny


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2014)

Force Feed - Hardline Delay, FireFall Raids, Naxx Launch


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 23, 2014)

Oculus Rift at San Diego Comic Con:

Pacific Rim: Jaeger Pilot at SDCC 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Jul 28, 2014)

Force Feed - Rust Canceled?, Rainbow Six Siege, Destiny Content


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 3, 2014)

Force Feed - Evolve Alpha, EA Access, New Naxx


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 4, 2014)

Force Feed - Bioshock Mobile, Warlords Party, PlayStation Now


----------



## xFeaRx (Aug 5, 2014)

battlefield 4 for me


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 7, 2014)

Force Feed - Molten Core Returns, Twitch Changes, Pre-order Decline


----------



## uaebulk (Aug 8, 2014)

Counter strike and battle field rules


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 9, 2014)

Force Feed - Metro Redux, Toxikk, BF4 Free


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 11, 2014)

CoD Advanced Warfare, Destiny, Gamescom 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 19, 2014)

Force Feed - Tomb Raider Exclusive, Shadow Realms, Share Play, Gamescom 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2014)

Streamer Brandon Nance takes the ice bucket challenge


----------



## MI1972 (Aug 20, 2014)

Someone needs to do the battery acid challenge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 20, 2014)

Force Feed - eSports Real Job, WoW Wont Grow


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 21, 2014)

Force Feed - Grimrock 2 Beta, Borderlands 2 FREE, PoE Expansion


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 26, 2014)

Force Feed - Amazon Buys Twitch, Razer Cortex, Digital Future


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 27, 2014)

Force Feed - Dragon Age Multiplayer, WoW 2, D3 2.10


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 1, 2014)

Force Feed - ArcheAge Launch, Play Star Citizen, Hearthstone 2nd Expansion


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2014)

Force Feed - Explore Destiny, Zenimax Layoffs, Stomping Land


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 6, 2014)

Force Feed - Shadow of Mordor, Blizzcon Virtual, Infinity Wars 2014


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 12, 2014)

Force Feed - Microsoft To Buy Minecraft, Destiny Content, Humble Bundle


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 10, 2014)

Welcome to New York Comic Con 2014, the largest convention on the East Coast!  

All weekend long we'll be streaming live content from the Main Stage, Empire Stage, and the Show Floor.  The party starts right away as we kick off NYCC 2014 in style with Disney's Big Hero 6 and Tomorrowland on the Main Stage. Panel highlights include fan favorites like Archer, Adult Swim, Comic Book Men, Sleepy Hollow, and AMC's The Walking Dead just to name a few. 

Be sure to check out the event schedule for the full list of all the awesome content happening all weekend long. 

http://www.twitch.tv/event/nycc/

http://www.newyorkcomiccon.com/


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2016)

Top 5 Anticipated MMOs of 2016


----------



## Gregzs (May 23, 2016)

Loot Gaming Crate


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 19, 2016)

A Pro Gamer's Experience:

I GOT STAGE 4 CANCER (my horrifying recovery stages explained)


----------



## Jay Cutler (Oct 18, 2016)

Maybe new fallout 4, Metro 2033 and Last Night if you love apocalypse)) Also you can try "Singularity game" - these games to old (2010-2014), so if you have weak PC, don't worry about problems with these games))


----------



## Gregzs (May 11, 2017)

Gregzs said:


> A Pro Gamer's Experience:
> 
> I GOT STAGE 4 CANCER (my horrifying recovery stages explained)



RIP

Best of Allied


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 24, 2018)

Monster Hunter World


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 22, 2018)

SMITE - Sneak Preview - Hera, Queen of the Gods

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ubEU6MptbcU


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 17, 2019)

ORDER 66 Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn9516n5JsQ


----------



## REHH (Nov 20, 2019)

Gregzs said:


> ORDER 66 Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pn9516n5JsQ




Order 66.....lol


----------



## Gregzs (Dec 11, 2019)

Predator: Hunting Grounds

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W6OJhuH7PD0


----------



## Gregzs (May 15, 2020)

PS5 Graphics Demo in Unreal Engine 5


----------



## Gregzs (Jun 14, 2020)

PlayStation 5 Official Console Design Reveal


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 23, 2020)

Suicide Squad: Kill the Justice League Official Teaser Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Aug 25, 2020)

*All the PS5 Games Confirmed for 2020 and Beyond*

Anyone who's thinking about picking up a PS5 at launch is probably wondering what PlayStation 5 games they can expect to play in the coming months (and years). Thanks to various PS5 events and game announcements, we're finally starting to get an idea of the next-gen console's early library will look like.

We already know that the "majority of the 4,000 PS4 titles" will work, thanks to PS5's backwards compatibility. That's all well and good, but lets face it, nobody buys a console at launch to play last-gen games. You buy it for what's new.

Below are all the PS5 games we've seen confirmed for the early years of the system. As always, release dates can (and often do) shift around. Also, many of the PS5 games announced so far don't have specific release dates yet, so it's not clear when you'll be able to play all of these upcoming titles. With those caveats in mind, here are the PS5 games you can plan on seeing before too much longer.

Confirmed PlayStation 5 Games

Assassin's Creed Valhalla - Holiday 2020
Astro's Playroom - PS5 Launch
Atomic Heart - TBA
Battlefield 6 - 2021
Balan Wonderworld - 2021
Braid: Anniversary Edition - 2021
Bugsnax - Holiday 2020
Chivalry 2 - 2020
Chorus - 2021
Control - TBA
Cris Tales - TBA
Cyberpunk 2077 - TBA
Deathloop - 2021
Demon's Souls - TBA
Destiny 2 - TBA
Destruction AllStars - TBA
Dirt 5 - 2020
Doom Eternal - TBA
Dustborn - 2021
Dying Light 2 - TBA
Earthlock 2 - 2022
The Elder Scrolls Online - TBA
Far Cry 6 - February 18, 2021
FIFA 21 - TBA
Fortnite - PS5 Launch
Ghostwire: Tokyo - 2021
Godfall - December 2020
Gods and Monsters - Holiday 2020
Goodbye Volcano High - 2021
Gothic - TBA
Gran Turismo 7 - TBA
Grand Theft Auto 5 - 2021
Guilty Gear Strive - 2021
Haven - TBA
Heavenly Bodies - 2021
Hitman 3 - January 2021
Hood: Outlaws & Legends - 2021
Horizon Forbidden West - 2021
Jett: The Far Shore - Holiday 2020
Kena: Bridge of Spirits - TBA
Little Devil Inside - TBA
The Lord of the Rings: Gollum - TBA
Madden NFL 21 - 2020
Maquette - TBA
Marvel's Avengers - TBA
Metal: Hellsinger - 2021
NBA 2K21 - 2020
NBA Live 21 - TBA
Observer: System Redux - Holiday 2020
Oddworld Soulstrom - 2020
Outriders - Holiday 2020
Overcooked: All You Can Eat - TBA
Paradise Lost - TBA
The Pathless - TBA
The Pedestrian - January 2021
PES 2021 - TBA
Planet Coaster: Console Edition - 2020
Pragmata - 2022
Project Athia - TBA
Quantum Error - 2020
Rainbow Six Siege - TBA
Ratchet & Clank: Rift Apart - TBA
Recompile - TBA
Redo! Enhanced Edition - 2020
Resident Evil Village - 2021
Returnal - TBA
Sackboy: A Big Adventure - TBA
Scarlet Nexus - TBA
Sherlock Holmes: Chapter One - 2021
Solar Ash - 2021
Spider-Man: Miles Morales - Holiday 2020
Steelrising - TBA
Stray - 2021
TemTem - 2021
Ultimate Fishing Simulator 2 - 2021
Vampire: The Masquerade - Bloodlines 2 - 2020
Vampire: The Masquerade - Swansong - 2021
Warframe - TBA
Warhammer Chaosbane - TBA
Watch Dogs: Legion - Holiday 2020
Werewolf: The Apocalypse - Earthblood - February 2021
Worms Rumble - 2020
WRC 9 - 2020
Yakuza: Like a Dragon - TBA

https://www.ign.com/articles/ps5-ga...RLHAaQhl4nrIA7WjclmTBtkals_wKMCjHZY73B2-Mi6cA


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2020)

Xbox Series S: Everything You Need To Know


----------



## Battledore (Sep 13, 2020)

You should try witcher 3, the best game I have played so far.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 13, 2020)

Console Wars | Official Trailer


----------



## greg111 (Sep 14, 2020)

I ahve already uninstall FiveM from my PC but I recommend to try this multiplayer mode. Also, try Witcher 3 especially of you like Oblivion.


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 16, 2020)

The time draws near.

God of War Ragnarok Reveal Trailer






Sony Interactive Entertainment and SIE Santa Monica Studio have revealed a new God of War game -- tentatively called God of War 2 -- for the PS5, the follow up to 2018's God of War reboot, and the latter's first game since 2018, when it shipped not only of the highest-rated PS4 games, but one of the highest-rated games of all time. Given the reboot's reception, both critically and commercially, a sequel was inevitable, but it's still good to finally hear about the game in an official capacity. And as you would expect, the game is in development exclusively for the PS5, which means you will need to upgrade from PS4 if you want to continue Kratos' latest journey.

As expected, Sony Santa Monica accompanied all of this with the game's debut trailer and our first-ever look at PS5 Kratos, which looks immeasurably better than debut Kratos, also known as PS2 Kratos. Of course, the character is also much different than the original Kratos as well.

God of War as a series began in 2005 via David Jaffe, Sony Santa Monica, and of course the PS2. Since then, it's been one of PlayStation's biggest and best series, though its relevance was stumbling before 2018's reboot, which not only drastically changed the game's tone, but put the series back at the top of the industry, where it really hadn't been since 2005.

God of War 2 is in development for the PS5 and the PS5 only. If you haven't already, you should check out 2018's God of War. It's not only one of PS4's best games, but will be required playing for jumping into the sequel.

https://comicbook.com/gaming/news/g...BQqoftgzZYYMv-42d_BO1nxV4XXqkG2Sc-8AgY1lQ8vfs


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 28, 2020)

Unboxing the Xbox Series X


----------



## Drugsgear (Oct 29, 2020)

I was really hooked on Assassin?s Creed years ago. I played some parts over and over again.  
So, I highly recommend. Besides the great graphics, I really like the plots they invent.


----------



## Gregzs (Oct 29, 2020)

Unboxing the PlayStation 5


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2020)

PlayStation 5 Review


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 7, 2020)

Xbox Series X Review


----------



## Gregzs (Nov 9, 2020)

You Can't Use An External Drive on PlayStation 5 (At Launch)


----------



## AmaDeY1989 (Jan 5, 2021)

Looking at this topic, you can understand how fast time goes... Crysis 3 has long been released, but during the creation of this topic, no one even suspected about it. Well, Borderlands is still a cool game . I've been playing almost nothing lately, the only game I spend time on is rocket league. A really cool game that lets me relax after a hard day. I often buy rocket league items in order to simplify the gameplay or get cool stuff. Do any of you play this game? I would be interested to hear your opinion about the rocket league!


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 22, 2021)

The PS5 could be perfect if it fixed these problems


----------



## RoseTucker (Aug 27, 2021)

A good selection of games for PC. I played almost everything. Now I'm playing more time lol. It seems to me that this is the most suitable game for a pleasant evening with friends. I have never met such a friendly and creative community. 
So I decided to drag my best friend there, who always refused to play with me. Now we hang out together in it almost every evening. I advise everyone to try to play it! Just buy lol account for him so as not to waste time on pumping.
By the way, how do you like the latest presentation of games from Xbox?


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 9, 2021)

God of War: Ragnarok – Gameplay Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 10, 2021)

Sony has released a look at the upcoming God of War: Ragnarok video game in the form of a gameplay trailer and posters which reveals Thor who happens to have a few extra pounds on him.

Note, the game shouldn't be confused with the Chris Hemsworth Fat Thor from The Avengers: Endgame, as this game has nothing to do with the actor or Marvel but with Norse Mythology.

https://cosmicbook.news/god-war-rag...CKDCFvspDBDFKJKa5Tf2XMANEtTajPGOLIuH0ZWoy0AYY


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 18, 2021)

Norse Expert Reacts to Thor in God of War: Ragnarok


----------



## Gregzs (May 27, 2022)

Star Wars Jedi: Survivor - Official Reveal Teaser Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Gregzs (Dec 8, 2022)

Star Wars Jedi: Survivor - Official Reveal Trailer


----------



## Gregzs (Wednesday at 7:04 PM)

Dead Space - Official Launch Trailer


----------

